# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  دومین دیدار عمومی سال 86 (نمایشگاه الکامپ 2007)

## Behrouz_Rad

امسال سیزدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی الکترونیک، کامپیوتر و تجارت الکترونیکی از 6 تا 9 آبان در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران واقع در بزرگراه چمران برگزار خواهد شد.
به همین مناسبت تصمیم داریم گردهمایی تازه ای برای تجدید دیدار دوستان و آشنایی با کاربران گرامی داشته باشیم.
حضور شما موجب امتنان خواهد بود.  :لبخند: 

*

به اطلاع کلیه ی عزیزان، دوستان و سروران گرامی می رساند که زمان قرار عمومی برای روز "چهارشنبه" 9 آبان ساعت 13 تعیین گردیده است.

30 دقیقه برای دوستان صبر می کنیم و سپس شروع به راهپیمایی خواهیم کرد... 


*
مکان: نمایشگاه بین المللی تهران - روبروی "جایگاه مراسم" - در سمت دیگه ی استخر.
محل قرار بر روی تصویر ذیل با حرف B مشخص شده است.



مدیرانی که تا این لحظه حضورشان تقریبا قطعی شده:
کیا (kia1349)
علی کشاورز
بهروز راد (Behrouz_Rad)
ربیعی (hr110)
مسعود غیبی (M-Gheibi)

پ.ن : ساعات بازدید نمایشگاه از ساعت 10:00 تا 17:00 خواهد بود.
موفق باشید.

----------


## hmm

نمیدونم این مسئولین نمایشگاه اطلاع ندارن تعطیلی آخر هفته در ایران پنج شنبه و جمعه است؟
رفت و آمد افراد شهرستانی در اواسط هفته به تهران مشکله . حتی  خود تهرانی ها مجبورند مرخصی بگیرند.

----------


## abadanboy

نوکرتم داش بهروز من حتماً خودمو می رسونم
منم حاضرم 
مصطفی سفاری

----------


## alireza643

سلام
لینک عکس که گذاشتید کار نمیکنه.
ولی بدون لینک هم ما میایم.

----------


## ClaimAlireza

جای اونایی که دوست داشتن بیان ولی الان 3 یا 4 روز مشغول خدمت زیر پرچم مقدس (آش خوری)هستن خالی....!! :چشمک: 

آقا فقط ایندفعه بی زحمت یه پلا کارتی، چیزی که روش بزرگ نوشته شده *برنامه نویس* بگیرین دستتون تا بچه ها دور خودشون نگردن.  :لبخند گشاده!: 

گرچه نمایشگاه توی چمران برگزار میشه نه توی مصلا.... :تشویق: 

دفعه پیش یه بنده خدایی که اسمشو نمیبرم (فقط با دست اشاره می کنم) یه کاغذ A4 که روش نوشته شده بود برنامه نویس، رو گذاشته بود توی جیب مبارک گاهی اوقات هم درش میاورد به همون افرادی که دور هم جمع شده بودند نشون میداد.  :قهقهه:

----------


## vcldeveloper

من احتمالا سه شنبه نتونم بیام. چهارشنبه صبح میرسم تهران!

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

چون برخی از دوستان از احتمال تخریب روبروی جایگاه خبر دادند، ما نیز ریسک نمی کنیم و با چرخشی 180 درجه، محل قرار رو در سمت دیگه ی استخر قرار میدیم.
محل دقیق قرار رو بر روی نقشه ی نمایشگاه در پست اصلی با حرف B مشخص کردم.
اگر دوستان میتونن، بر روی کاغذ A4 عبارت "برنامه نویس" رو بنویسن و برای جلوگیری از شک عابرین به سلامت عقلیشان، کاغذ رو پایین و در امتداد پای راستشون قرار بدن.

با تشکر.

----------


## oxygenws

بهروز جان، اون علامت B که گذاشتی خودش چند صد متر مربع مساحت داره، میشه کنارش یه دایرهء کوچیک بذاری که دقیقا  منظورت کجای اون B است؟

من دقیقا هر روزی غیر سه شنبه بود می تونستم بیام :دی

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> بهروز جان، اون علامت B که گذاشتی خودش چند صد متر مربع مساحت داره، میشه کنارش یه دایرهء کوچیک بذاری که دقیقا منظورت کجای اون B است؟


در ابعادی که اون نقشه داره بهتر از این نمیشه کاریش کرد :D
تو بهتر از من با اون مکان آشنایی داری... اگر مایلی ادیت کن.



> من دقیقا هر روزی غیر سه شنبه بود می تونستم بیام


واسه من فرقی نمیکنه... چهارشنبه هم مشکلی ندارم...
اگر دوستان برای چهارشنبه مشکلی ندارن، چهارشنبه باشه... تا نظر سایرین چی باشه :)

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> واسه من فرقی نمیکنه... چهارشنبه هم مشکلی ندارم...
> اگر دوستان برای چهارشنبه مشکلی ندارن، چهارشنبه باشه... تا نظر سایرین چی باشه :)


چهارشنبه باشه خیلی بهتره!

----------


## yavari

سلام

همیشه من دیر می رسیدم ایندفعه خبر !  :لبخند: 
اگه زودتر این موضوع مطرح می شد راحت تر میشد خودمونو با برنامه هماهنگ کنیم .

به امید دیدار دوستان .

----------


## hamed_bostan

خیلی دوست دارم بیام . منم اگه سه شنبه نباشه واسه ام راحت تره اومدن

----------


## alireza643

من یه سوال برام پیش اومد همه میتونن بیان دیگه؟ یا فقط مدیران میان؟
در ضمن جناب آقای بهروز راد عزیز برای اینکه محل قرار دقیق تر معلوم باشه من یه مقدار رو نقشه ای که شما ارسال کرده بودید تغییر دادم و محل رو دقیق تر معلوم کردم اگر جایی که معلوم شده مناسب نیست به من بفرمایید تا عوض کنم.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> من یه سوال برام پیش اومد همه میتونن بیان دیگه؟ یا فقط مدیران میان؟


همه ی دوستان میتونن تشریف بیارن.



> در ضمن جناب آقای بهروز راد عزیز برای اینکه محل قرار دقیق تر معلوم باشه من یه مقدار رو نقشه ای که شما ارسال کرده بودید تغییر دادم و محل رو دقیق تر معلوم کردم اگر جایی که معلوم شده مناسب نیست به من بفرمایید تا عوض کنم.


خوبه. مرسی.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> همه ی دوستان میتونن تشریف بیارن.
> 
> خوبه. مرسی.


وقتی ساعت و روز قطعی شد لطفا پست اول رو آپدیت کنید تا اشتباهی پیش نیاد.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> وقتی ساعت و روز قطعی شد لطفا پست اول رو آپدیت کنید تا اشتباهی پیش نیاد.


بله حتما.

----------


## M-Gheibi

متاسفانه بنده برای روز چهارشنبه امکان حضور در این گردهمایی رو ندارم . انشالله به دوستان خوش بگذره . :)

----------


## SYNDROME

امیدوارم این دیدار هم مثل دیدار قبلی نباشه که خیلی از دوستان موفق نشوند بچه ها را پیدا کنند.
برای این موضوع فکری شده است؟
موفق باشید

----------


## yavari

> متاسفانه بنده برای روز چهارشنبه امکان حضور در این گردهمایی رو ندارم . انشالله به دوستان خوش بگذره . :)


منم همین طور ! ...  :ناراحت:

----------


## ghabil

5 شنبه رو فقط بخاطر شلوغ بودن پیشنهاد ندادین یا دلیل دیگه ای هم داره ؟
برای گم نشدن بچه ها هم یکی فداکاری کنه ، شماره موبایل بده خیلی کمکه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> 5 شنبه رو فقط بخاطر شلوغ بودن پیشنهاد ندادین یا دلیل دیگه ای هم داره ؟


به دلیل حاضر نبودن یکسری از افراد خاص در تهران ;-)

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> 5 شنبه رو فقط بخاطر شلوغ بودن پیشنهاد ندادین یا دلیل دیگه ای هم داره ؟


یکی از دلایل خیلی خیلی مهمش اینه که پنج شنبه اصلا نمایشگاهی وجود نداره که قراری بگذاریم :D

----------


## Arman_1367

با اینکه می دونم اونجا جای بزرگترهاست (منظورم حرفه ای هاست) اما خیلی دلم می خواهد بیایم.

اگر سه شنبه باشه برای من بهتره چون دانشگاه کلاس ندارم می توانم بیام تهران.خیلی عالی می شه ببینیم این همه وقت با کیا تو یک گروه بزرگ بودیم!!!!

----------


## ghabil

> یکی از دلایل خیلی خیلی مهمش اینه که پنج شنبه اصلا نمایشگاهی وجود نداره که قراری بگذاریم :D


حالا که بیشتر فکر میکنم و بیشتر همه جوانب رو سبک سنگین میکنم خب حالا شاید همون چهارشنبه بد هم نباشه (بچه پروبازی).
ولی بی زحمت یک قراری بزارید که توش مثلا بگیم حداکثر تا نیم ساعت صبر میکنیم بعد راه میفتیم که یکمی بچه ها بیشتر زحمت سر وقت اومدن رو بخودشون بدن.

----------


## MehranZand

انشاا.. سال دیگه اگر قراری بود منم میام با این خیلی دوست دارم دوستان را ببینم

----------


## nazaninam

آقا بگذار 4 شنبه خیرشو ببینی 
خبر قطعی رو هم اگه میشه اعلام کنید

----------


## merlin_vista

من خیلی دوست دارم بیام ولی، گرفتاری دیگه !!! انشاالله به دوستان خوش بگزه ، جای ما هم که نمیایم خالی کنید .

----------


## vahid64

حالا تو این گردهمایی قرار چه اتفاقات مهمی بیفته ؟؟؟؟
یا به طور کلی چی کار می کنید ؟؟؟؟
من چون تا حالا نیومدم نمی دونم !
دوستانی که تجربه دارن لطفآ برای ما هم بگن که اطلاعاتمون زیاد شه 
فکر می کنم این گردهمایی در حد یک جلسه معارفه باشه دیگه ؟ درسته ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

هیچ کار خاصی تو این جلسات صورت نمیگیره. فقط دور هم جمع می شیم تا همدیگه رو ببینیم.

----------


## sweb

> ADMINS AND MODERATORS


خواستم بپرسم که فقط کاربرای مدیر به جلسه دعوت شدن یا کاربرای عادی هم می تونن بیان!

اخه همه مدیرا پست زدن آدم بپرسه بعد نبست هر چند نوشیتن *کاربران گرامی* سایت!

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> خواستم بپرسم که فقط کاربرای مدیر به جلسه دعوت شدن یا کاربرای عادی هم می تونن بیان!
> 
> اخه همه مدیرا پست زدن آدم بپرسه بعد نبست هر چند نوشیتن کاربران گرامی سایت!


قبلا هم عرض کردم که هر بشر دو پایی میتونه تشریف بیاره... :)

----------


## asgari2005

خیلی دوست داشتم من هم در جمع برنامه نویسان قرار می گرفتم چکنم که درگیری کاری و خصوصی آن هم به صورت فشرده اجازه به من نمی دهد جای ما را هم خالی کنید
خوش بگذره

----------


## reza_rad

سلام
من هم خیلی  دوست داشتم بیام ولی نمی رسم
باشه برای دفعه بعد.
شاد باشید.

----------


## m.hamidreza

اولین دیدار عمومی سال 86 کی بوده ؟! من کجا بودم پس ؟  :ناراحت: 
از زحمات مدیران سایت مخصوصا مهندس خودمون! در برگزاری چنین گردهمایی هایی کمال سپاسگزاری را داریم !  :لبخند گشاده!:  :خجالت:

----------


## alinaghiha

منم خیلی دوست داشتم اساتیدم رو ملاقات کنم اما حیف که سه شنبه کلاس دارم

----------


## SYSMAN

> اولین دیدار عمومی سال 86 کی بوده ؟! من کجا بودم پس ؟


نمایشگاه کتاب - مصلی تهران - اردیبهشت 86
شما هم احتمالا از این اطراف رد نشده بودید

----------


## mosiera98

من هم خواهم امد  خیلی خوشحال میشیم با عزیزان و بروبچه های برنامه نویس ارتباطات بیشتر و نزدیکتری(B منظور)داشته باشم



با ارزوی دیدار

----------


## Taha_u

امیدوارم بتونم بیام؛ 
اگه مشغله کاری اجازه نداد و نتونستم بیام که جای ما رو هم خالی کنید!

----------


## hr110

ای‌کاش حاج مهدی هم می اومد!
زمان چهارشنبه مناسب است.

----------


## marzban

من هم اگه خدا بخواد میام تا سروران عزیز رو از نزدیک زیارت کنم

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
من هم در انجا قرفه داریم و حتما می آیم

----------


## samanehvy

منم خیلی دوست داشتم بیام اما حیف راهم دوره و مرخصی هم نمیدن بهم اما خیلی دوست داشتم بیام...

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*

به اطلاع کلیه ی عزیزان، دوستان و سروران گرامی می رساند که زمان قرار عمومی برای روز "چهارشنبه" 9 آبان ساعت 13 تعیین گردید.

30 دقیقه برای دوستان صبر می کنیم و سپس شروع به راهپیمایی خواهیم کرد... 


*
به امید دیدار دوستان. :لبخند:

----------


## M-Gheibi

دوستان عزیز، زمان قرار عمومی به ساعت 13 روز چهارشنبه 9 آبان تغییر کرد.

ضمناً توجه داشته باشید برای ورود به نمایشگاه ابتدا می‌بایست ثبت‌نام اینترنتی کنید. بدین منظور به آدرس http://www.moderndesign.ir/elecomp/ بروید .

----------


## oxygenws

۱. اگر نام دوستی رو اشتباه گفتم لطفا بگید.
۲. لطفا دوستان «ناشناس» خودشون رو معرفی کنند، شرمنده که هویت هاتون یادم نیست.



از راست به چپ، ردیف بالا:
merlin_vista و hr110 و behrouz_rad و hmm و Identifier و علی کشاورز و kia1349 و Bahmany و Matrix61 و ناشناس۳ و nazaninam

از راست به چپ، ردیف پایین:
tabib_m و abadanboy و oxygenws و whitehat و ghafoori و ghabil و ناشناس۶



از راست به چپ:
tabib_m و manager و hmm و hr110 و mgheibi و behrouz_rad و ghafoori و kia1349 و houtanal

به امید دیدار دوستان در برنامه های آینده.
موفق باشید و پاینده.

----------


## ghabil

ناشناس1 فکر میکنم Bahmany بود.

----------


## tux-world

خیلی دلم می خواست با اساتید لینوکس در ایران آشنا بشم . من خاک پای همه اونها هستم

----------


## whitehat

سعادتی بود که در کنار دوستان ساعاتی سپری شد و جا داره همین جا از آقای راد و آقای کشاورز بابت زحمتی که کشیدند  ;) تشکر کنم
به امید دیدار مجدد

پ.ن: بقیه عکس های کجاست؟

----------


## SYNDROME

سعادت نبود من هم بیام ولی همین که دوستان رو شناختیم خیلی خوب است.
با تشکر از دوستان که بچه ها را معرفی کردند.
انشاء ا... دیدار بعد که من هم بتونم بیام(سربازیم هم تا اون موقع تمام شده :چشمک: )
موفق باشید

----------


## ghafoori

دوست عزیز ناشناس 5 منم کاربر ghafoori

----------


## titbasoft

هوتن، خودتی؟؟!! جداً اگر اسم نداشت نمی تونستم تشخیصت بدم.

----------


## houtanal

:لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Bahmany

سلام
دیدار دوستان از نزدیک خیلی برای بنده لذت بخش بود از اینکه لحظاتی رو کنار دوستان بودم بسیار خوشحالم 
ناشناس 2 = Matrix61

----------


## hmm

> هوتن، خودتی؟؟!! جداً اگر اسم نداشت نمی تونستم تشخیصت بدم.


منم کلی با خودم کلنجار رفتم تا تونستم باور کنم.

----------


## ClaimAlireza

من متاسفانه فقط می تونستم سه شنبه رو مرخصی بگیرم ...

سعادت نداشتیم از نزدیک دوستان رو ملاقات کنیم.

ان شاءالله در دیدارهای بعدی.

----------


## manager

آقای oxygenws  بنده از سوالم که تو جمع پرسیدم منظوری نداشتما !! صرفا دوست داشتم از صحت و سقم حرف هایی که پشت سرتون شنیدم با خبر بشم. البته الآن زیاد مهم نیست. به هر حال از آشنائی با شما و سایرین خوشحال شدم.

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

با سلام
منم اون روز اومدم سر قرار ولی متاسفانه با تاخیر و قسمت نشد دوستان رو زیارت کنم
به امید دیدار دوستان در قرار های بعدی
بای

----------


## oxygenws

> آقای oxygenws بنده از سوالم که تو جمع پرسیدم منظوری نداشتما !! صرفا دوست داشتم از صحت و سقم حرف هایی که پشت سرتون شنیدم با خبر بشم. البته الآن زیاد مهم نیست. به هر حال از آشنائی با شما و سایرین خوشحال شدم.


خواهش می کنم. اگر خواستی و خیلی به این موضوع علاقه مندی، می تونی بهم pm بدی :) اما واقعا برای من خیلی کسل آوره :)

----------


## m.hamidreza

> ۱. اگر نام دوستی رو اشتباه گفتم لطفا بگید.
> ۲. لطفا دوستان «ناشناس» خودشون رو معرفی کنند، شرمنده که هویت هاتون یادم نیست.
> 
> 
> 
> از راست به چپ، ردیف بالا:
> merlin_vista و hr110 و behrouz_rad و hmm و Identifier و علی کشاورز و kia1349 و Bahmany و Matrix61 و ناشناس۳ و nazaninam
> 
> .


آقا صبح بخیر !  :لبخند گشاده!: 
برادر امید ارادت منو پذیرا باشید .... نفر سوم از چپ ردیف بالا منم ! 
یه دفعه یاد عکس ها افتادم گفتم بیام اینجا ببینم چه خبره که دیدم من شدم Matrix61 !  :چشمک:

----------

